# Transplanting during flowering??



## Six (Jun 9, 2009)

After alot of reading and a little observing, i think im having problems with my soil composition.....i dont think that it is breathing properly...my leaves are starting to curl under and the branches are turning purple......some of the leaves are even starting to grow in circles....im a about 4.5 weeks into flowering and im afraid if i dont transplant them into a different soil mixture...im going to lose them.....any advice???  (my first grow here) jm just starting to get trichromes and i really hate to lose these plants this far into the grow....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 9, 2009)

what soil are u using ,,,what is your ph ,,and last but not least 

can you post some pics up? 

it may be another problem ,,,purple stems if its not genetics is usually down to a drop in temps eace:


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> what soil are u using ,,,what is your ph ,,and last but not least
> 
> can you post some pics up?
> 
> it may be another problem ,,,purple stems if its not genetics is usually down to a drop in temps eace:



Im using a scott's brand soil mixed with about 20% perlite....

PH is right at 7...

and i wish i could post some pics but unfortunately i dont have a camera that takes pics worth a crap...just a cell phone


i just took them out from under the red spectrums and they look really really really dark green...maybe a nitro overdose? some of the hairs are turning a little red....seems way to soon for that


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2009)

Genetics im not really sure about...bag seed

I have had some pretty dank stuff so i have no idea what seeds were what but bein my first grow i didnt want to invest in seeds yet....so im dealing with many different strains...two of the plants have alot of purple in the branches with slight curling under and the one that is curling really bad has a few burnt tips...i guess the thing that is throwing me is a few of the hairs are turning red


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 9, 2009)

i wouldnt worry to much about the hairs turning red/brown some have milky white right up to harvest some dont eace:  

maybe giving the ones affected a  flush and use plain water for a few days and see if the problem clears up ,before transplanting ,,


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2009)

Heres the purple in the branches....


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2009)

Heres the bad curling leaves....poor pic's buts its the best i could do


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 9, 2009)

looks like it may be lacking in P ,,,i found this info ,,hope it helps 


Phosphorous -
Some deficiency during flowering is normal, but too much shouldn't be tolerated. Red petioles and stems are a normal, genetic characteristic for many varieties, plus it can also be a co-symptom of N, K, and Mg-deficiencies, so red stems are not a foolproof sign of P-deficiency. Too much P can lead to iron deficiency.

Phosphorus (P)
Phosphorus is a component of certain enzymes and proteins, adenosine triphosphate (ATP), ribonucleic acids (RNA), deoxyribonucleic acids (DNA) and phytin. ATP is involved in various energy transfer reactions, and RNA and DNA are components of genetic information.


Phosphorous is used for plant energy by being assimilated into molecules called Adenosine-tri-phosphate, or ATP. This molecule is necessary for any plant activity that requires energy such as root growth, flowering, respiration, and vegetative growth.

Fan leaves are dark green or red/purple, and may turn yellow. Leaves may curl under, go brown and die. Small-formed buds are another main symptom.
Phosphorus deficiencies exhibit slow growing, weak and stunted plants with dark green or purple pigmentation in older leaves and stems.
Some deficiency during flowering is normal, but too much shouldn't be tolerated. Red petioles and stems are a normal, genetic characteristic for many varieties, plus it can also be a co-symptom of N, K, and Mg-deficiencies, so red stems are not a foolproof sign of P-deficiency. Too much P can lead to iron deficiency.
Purpling: accumulation of anthocyanin pigments; causes an overall dark green color with a purple, red, or blue tint, and is the common sign of phosphate deficiency. Some plant species and varieties respond to phosphate deficiency by yellowing instead of purpling. Purpling is natural to some healthy ornamentals


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmmm....sounds like the culprit but ive been using a 19-31-17 for about two weeks...half strength at every watering....i was reading in The indoor/outdoor medical growers bible that soil composition is unfortunately one of the last things looked at and it will display alot of the common tell tales of many other deficiencies....i recently mixed diatemacious earth into my soil to add some extra trace minerals and ive been hitting it with alot of P so im not sure what to think....that article definately seems to hit it right on the money though....im flushing as we speak here so i guess if its a P deficiency it will get worse...right?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 9, 2009)

You should drop your PH to 6-6.5 for best results. Your nutes, imo, have too much nitrogen and may be the reason for the small bud size at 4.5 weeks in. I'd try to find something with no nitro, high in Phospho, with moderate amounts of potash.


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2009)

I screwed up right from the get go on these babies......exactly 8 weeks and 1 day ago i put these seeds in peat pucks....they have been in flower for 4.5 weeks now....they never even got a chance to develop a good root system before i started 12/12.....mistake #1......mistake #2....soil is not amended properly.....scotts soil is a very black heavy dirt which doesn't allow breathing much at all..........mistake #3.....my watering regimen has been screwy from the begining...irregular.....when i started i wasnt saturating the soil, instead i was only adding about a quart of water to 3 gallons of soil....who knows how many dry pockets i left in the soil......didnt really give the roots a chance at all.............im seriously thinking about just pulling these babies up and starting over before i waste any more time.....very dissapointed in round #1...:cry:


The plant with the curling leaves....i just bumped a branch and it snapped like a dry twig....im pretty sure that the roots are dead...hence the reason for the curling leaves.....that branch was soooooo dry.....i dont understand why the leaves still have color with the branches being so dry like that...weird


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 9, 2009)

I wouldnt destroy them. at least not yet if you must
if your going to start new ones itll take alot of time anyways
and you say your already 4.5 weeks into flower, so you can still
manage to be successful on your first grow. I wasnt until my second grow so you should think about it. When in doubt flush with proper pH adjusted water. then get them and keep them on a proper watering schedule. Theres hope. Just dont give up, flush them then leave them alone. thats my opinion.
good luck


----------



## Six (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, i have put the pots on some foam board to get them off the floor, maybe that will bring the soil temp up a bit (temp drop possibly being the culprit of the purple stems)...the ambient temp in the room is right around 74 f.....i have flushed each pot with 4 gallons of fresh water to hopefully get any extra nutes or salt buildups out of the soil....going to the hydro store to pick up some ferts with no N...high P...and moderate K....as soon as these babys dry out, i have some 5.5 ph water set up to drop the PH....goona hit them with the water first before i start back up with any nutes....In the beginning i thought that overwatering meant to much water all at once, i learned quickly that it means something completely different....thankyou for all the good info and thanks for talkin me out of pullin them up...:fly: its easy to get discouraged when you have so much time in and they look like they are goona die.....

I guess this is paybacks for pickin on the kid in gym class with the small nugs...now look who has the small nugs...:rofl:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 10, 2009)

i wish my rooms temps were 74
im runnin at about a steady 80
with light on
it sucks


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2009)

Im only cookin my babies with flouro's right now, im sure that will change when i get my HID setup....not sure how im goona battle that one yet...


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2009)

Well the flush seems to have made a difference...they are coming  back with a vengeance and the trichs are poppin like mad....the soil is definately warmer now that i picked them up off the floor...the purple stems must be genetic because they are still just as purple as before and the plants look very healthy again....the one with the bad curling leaves is still curled but this plant has had alot of issues since the begining....fungus flies, thrips, and now this leaf problem....it has been sprayed with everything under the sun, the stomata are probably all clogged...weird thing is, the leaves, although looking very wilted, manage to keep there color and respond to the light being moved so somehow they still manage to survive....the new growth at the bud is nice and green and not wilted at all so maybe i just weakened it with all the sprays....this first round sure has had its ups and downs...learning alot....and its not over yet....thanks again everyone for your input and wisdom


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

the purple wouldnt just fade away afterwards...
and yeah a flush always does the trick imo.
when i start the nutes on plants ill flush after every say fourth feeding.
i find its a great thing to do.
although right now i got 6 plants i just started flowering,
all in 4gal pots. so do the math, 12gal of phd water for each plant.
takes a while, and its boring. especially when i do it every 4 feeds.. sigh
i havnt really been doing that with this grow
ive been really busy lately so. but good luck man hope i can help


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 11, 2009)

id hit em w/ a 1/4 tsp of epsom per gallon to boost that cal/mag after your flush. they perk right up. twisting of leaves can be an indicator of a cal/mag def. although i believe this is not your case. good luck


----------

